
Western Digital’s RISC-V “SweRV” Core Design Released for Free - pella
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13964/western-digitals-riscv-swerv-core-released-for-free
======
pella
related:

"Can Arm Survive RISC-V Challenge?" (02.13.19)

[https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1334...](https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1334306#)

